# MSI 865PE Neo2-PFS Platinum Edition FastEthernet-Treiber



## Security (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo ich mache gerade einen PC mit einem "MSI 865PE Neo2-PFS Platinum Edition"-Boad Platt, leider habe ich keine Beschriebung um heraus zu finden wie der 1 GigaBit FastEthernetControler heiß und darauf hin einen Treiber runter zu laden.

Also noch mal im Klartext ich habe ein "MSI 865PE Neo2-PFS PE"-MotherBoad und brauche den Netzwerkkartentreiber.

Danke im Voraus und ich zähl auf euch.


----------

